# Buckeye Lake Ice Forecast



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

All,
With these low temperatures coming, what are the odds Buckeye will be ready for Ice Fishing by this weekend? I fear the wind will dampen some of the ice building. Thoughts?????


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I hope not - Plan on being at Buckeye Friday Night and the rest of the weekend.

If the area is already locked up (i hope it is) the wind shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## tnant1 (Nov 21, 2006)

I was at the North Shore over the week-end and it was already iced over. That was on Sunday, so with these cold temps coming, I think you probably have a good shot at some sturdy ice this week-end.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

on friday farifield beach area was almost an inch thick. there was only one small open area it looked like out in the middle. it should have frozen over the weekend, so the wind shouldn't hurt it. im planning on fishing it friday afternoon/evening


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If it stay this way, I will be out there Saturday. I have inside information on the quality of ice off Fairfield ( as some on here know)
I'll post the ice conditions as soon as I get the phone call. I plan on being there, hope to see lots of you there. I'll have my flag flying high, heater going and smiling the entire day.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

has anyone tried for panfish yet back off the main lake like heron bay or anywhere else?


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

shageyes just came off the ice at fairfield. said it took 6 0r 7 hard blows with the spud bar. felt really good looked like 3 inches real solid ice.he said it was so cold it froze his mustache to his lip he was heading back to his truck. did not see anyone fishing yet


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Saturday looks like it will be busy on Buckeye - Not sure where I will start but I will be out looking for the eyes as well.


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm going to pack everything up tonight and work 1/2 day tomorrow and head out there to fish.

Dale, have you gotten any word yet?


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

several groups out in front of fairfield beach on the main lake yesterday nobody on the marsh yet


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

lumpyman said:


> several groups out in front of fairfield beach on the main lake yesterday nobody on the marsh yet


Thanks Lump!


----------



## 3006 (Mar 20, 2007)

Is the entire lake covered with ice yet?


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

W e are go for tomorrow guys. The ice is nice!
I'll be out there about 9:00 or so. Look for my Frabill with the OGF flag. Stop by and say hello.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I fished from 8pm until 4am out in front of the point at Fairfield Beach tonight. Ice was just over 3" when I started and over 5" when I left. Watch out for the cracks that are about 80 yards out in front of the point. They were steaming all night. Good luck everyone and be safe. BTY , I did not get the fist bite.


----------



## lumpyman (Sep 11, 2007)

shageyes and i fished from 1 to 5;30 caught 1 at 2 another at 3 both were 16" both hit perch raps tipped with bass minnow . the ice is insulated by the snow. 3" would crack if you are to close to each other not ready for quads. also the snow is a pain when pulling the sled


----------



## JBLLURE (Oct 4, 2008)

did it look like the north shore had safe ice i was hoping to go there on tuesday and fish


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

The ice is good all over that area. We went out at Fairfield and saw guys all over the marsh area. I'd watch the area close to the old park as that area sometimes has open water when all else is frozen.

We caught 2 small eyes and had a few decent hits. About 5:00 or so the guy fishing next to my brother caught 2 nice eyes. one was 16" the second was a little bigger. There were several guys going out as we were coming in. Maybe the night bite will be better. 
I should have a report tomorrow as well as Monday. I'll keep you updated when I find anything out.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Fished from 5pm to 10:30pm in front of Fairfield Beach. Managed 1 12" inch crappie and had a total of 2 hits. Was using multiple colored Swedish Pimples. Ice was different to say the least. Slush on top of the ice, managed to find 4 inches. I just can't believe the lack of fish???????

I hope it picks up.......


----------



## Scientific Angler (Jul 12, 2007)

I fished from about 9:00 to 12:00 today on the fairfield beach point. Only yahoo on a bucket. The wind was fierce and kept covering all my tip ups with snow. No fish caught. I will try Indian tomorrow.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Fished from 2pm to 5pm - no fish, no bites. Appeared to be the same for everyone. Where have they gone?


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fished Findlay #1 today from 10 to 430 with no bites.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Do you guys think pressure at 30.4 and bright blue skies had anything to do with a bad bite?


----------



## b912 (Apr 4, 2008)

Fishing near the marsh Sunday from sunrise until about 10:30. One bite on a bobber with minnow and one bite on a jig with wax worms. Had 15 poles in the water and the wind was crazy. My buddy's shanty got mutilated when he opened the door and the pressure from the wind sucked his side panel in against the propane heater. Burned a perfect 4 inch circle in it. Pretty dissapointing morning.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Decided to fish a small farm pond with my 7 year old son today. The action was steady with panfish. Go figure it all ocurred 10 minutes before we needed to leave. Plus even though we were catching fish my son still pulls the old "I have to take a dump routine" This is 2nd times he has done this when we were actually catching fish. The 1st time was in the spring on the boat. The wife, my daughter, my son and myself were sitting on a crappie hole pulling 10-14 inche crappie every cast and he got the Nintendo Wii itch and all of a sudden "I have to take a pooooooooop". We pull anchor head to the ramp, load the boat and start out for home only to hear him say - "Just kidding, I wanted to play Nintendo Wii".

Oh well, I can recall doing the same when I was his age. Spending time with him is still better then going by myself!!!!!!!


----------



## oldmancat (Jan 25, 2008)

With new Vexilar Fl-8se combo , perchy101 and me may catch us some fish this weekend,, wish us luck:G :G


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

Decided it was time to give it a shot with my new Lazer blades yesterday afternoon. Got out there around 4:15, I drilled one hole to check the water depth. After I scooped out the ice I was fumbling around trying to find my weight to see how deep I was and decided to just use a Vib'e instead. I dropped it down the hole and I thought to myself this is awfully shallow here. I lifted the rod to pull out the Vib'e and and thought doggone it I snagged it, then I realized my line was going sideways and I thought what the heck is going on. I lifted the rod higher and the drag starts workingand realized DUH it's a fish on there. Ended up with a nice fat saugeye hit on the very first drop. I thought wow this is gonna be a good day. Punched 3 more holes, baited up with minnows on 2 tipups and another rod then went back to jigging. Never had another sniff!! Met up with HOSS from OGF out there, awesome shanty and that VEX thing is pretty cool, hope you guys got into some after I left!!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice to meet you too Jeff....We fished where you left us for about another hour without another bite then moved back to where we had drilled originally, closer to the canal. At about 8:45 the vex lit up and we had some fish around us. Lost a good one at the hole then got a 15 incher. No more fish around after 9:30, so we packed it up at 10. Pretty slow night, but it sure beat sitting in front of the t.v. 

We also put out 3 tip ups and never had a bite on them which was surprising. 1 bite on a buckshot spoon tipped with a minnow head, 2 bites on forage minnow tipped with a live minnow. None on the vibee for me. Had to fish SLOW for bites. Had a lot of lookers at times, not a lot of biters.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

My daughter and I decide to go to Fairfield Beach and take some pics of the sunset and i talked to 4 groups of guys coming off the ice the 4th group a single fisherman had his fish everyone other fisherman was grumbleing .


----------

